# Far Photography



## FAR148 (Oct 4, 2006)

Relatively new to the field of Aviation Photography, Steven's passion for aviation grew from his father and his service in the US Navy. No matter where his family lived, if it was Spain, Puerto Rico, or here in the States, if there was an air show, Steven and his Father were there. His love of photography is mainly due to his Sister, who is a photographer and whose work he has always admired. In the spring of 2004, Steven purchased his first Digital SLR, a Canon 300D Digital Rebel and started his love affair with aviation photography. In the summer of 2004, the affair came to a abrupt halt when Steven lost all his gear due to a robbery at his home. Fortunately he was not home at the time of the break in and was unharmed. After some hard work, Steven managed to save and was able to replace and upgrade most of his gear. He now uses a Canon 20D and a variety Canon lenses. Steven lives in the heart of Detroit and attends air shows in and around the mid west of the United States.

Come and check out my Site and Enjoy my Photography

_http://www.far148.com/_

Enjoy,
_Steven L_


----------



## FAR148 (Apr 6, 2007)

Celebrating the Forth of July with the Firebirds, Snowbirds and the Thunderbirds. 
Battle Creek's Field of Flight Airshow! 
_Click on banner to enter and enjoy!_




The Yankee Air Museum annual Warbird gathering, Thunder Over Michigan 2006!
_Click on banner to enter_




_Steven L_


----------

